# new 811



## bugger123 (Jul 12, 2007)

I have gotten a new 811, it seems to look never used, still has plastic on front window, super clean. I want to see about using for OTA stuff. I read you need sat dish attached for anything to work. I aimed the dish properly so it could get a signal and it never leaves "searching for information" message window. The sw ver is P051LABD-N, bootstrap 1-1-LABD, card rev 281. Is there anything I can do to get out of downloading vital info forever? Is this nice HD receiver pretty much useless, which is why it was tossed in the first place?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

bugger123 said:


> I have gotten a new 811, it seems to look never used, still has plastic on front window, super clean. I want to see about using for OTA stuff. I read you need sat dish attached for anything to work. I aimed the dish properly so it could get a signal and it never leaves "searching for information" message window. The sw ver is P051LABD-N, bootstrap 1-1-LABD, card rev 281. Is there anything I can do to get out of downloading vital info forever? Is this nice HD receiver pretty much useless, which is why it was tossed in the first place?


To clarify, is it a"Satellitte Aquisition" screen or a "downloading Vital Information" screen your complaining about?

The second one is the receiver updating its firmware. expect that to take upto 45 minutes to complete.

Did you teach the Switch matrix? Menu 6-1-1-checkswitch-test.


----------



## bugger123 (Jul 12, 2007)

it was the "Downloading Vital information" and on the bottom it says "searching for information", it does say aquiring satellite for a few seconds when it first gets to that screen. I left it on overnight and it still had that window up, but the dish info channel was playing in the background. 

I did do the check switch routine also.

Thank you for the reply.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Do you have good SS on 119W tp19 ?


----------



## bugger123 (Jul 12, 2007)

67 right now. gonna mess with angle to get it better.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Sort of low. Perhaps new algo for calculation SS ?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Sort of low. Perhaps new algo for calculation SS ?


Can't be, the firmware rev is very old.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Can't be, the firmware rev is very old.


His report was from a couple of days ago. The firmware might have updated. I'm not looking at my 811 right now, so I don't know for sure, but the Dish site says there was a partial release of new 811 firmware today. The new meter was in the last download for the 211 and 622 this week.


----------



## bugger123 (Jul 12, 2007)

It is still at p051, but I have news... It still stays in the "searching for information" mode. However, I pulled plug again, but just because I was getting lazy I hit the cancel button on the remote instead of going to cancel on the screen, it went to a black screen, searching for signal. A few minutes later, I got the dish info page, with no message window. Went into the system setup and scanned for the local digital channels, found 6-10 with the little antenna inside. I was able to watch them!

So, for future 811 people who have it just for local digital, the cancel button may get you past the endless searching.

I will still try some other stuff on and off just to see if it can be upgraded and propery set up. it still goes to the install screen after power is cycled. One thing I will try is powering it down (with remote) and leaving it off for a while that way, I read it will update then, who knows.

Thank you all.


----------

